# My Pouch Tying Jig



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Just wanted to share my cheap pouch tying jig I made up using stuff lying around my workshop. I just drilled two 5/16" holes into each end of a scrap piece of 2x4 doug-fir to fit 2 mini sliding clamps which I have several of, works great and it did cost me a penny.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I just use my fingers.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

HA, very clever... I am sure that works fine, but if it were me, I would put them a little closer.. then do one band at a time... I just like when I stretch the bands to have one end clamping the leather pouch.

LGD


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to tie flies just using my fingers but when I got a fly tying vise what a world of difference it made both in speed and quality of work. I found the same using a jig for the pouch. You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

lightgeoduck said:


> HA, very clever... I am sure that works fine, but if it were me, I would put them a little closer.. then do one band at a time... I just like when I stretch the bands to have one end clamping the leather pouch.
> 
> LGD


I originally made it for a larger home made pouch. The pouch pictured is a smaller commercial one. I need to drill more holes in the wood to make it adjustable to various size pouches.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another nice band jig!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Your jig is good. Here's my Montana style pouch tying jig. Works well, too.

I notice you are in Hawaii. Montana style jig works well in Hawaii, too--Just take off the socks!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very useful idea, thanks!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

AhnkoChee said:


> I used to tie flies just using my fingers but when I got a fly tying vise what a world of difference it made both in speed and quality of work. I found the same using a jig for the pouch. You don't know what you're missing.


I made and used a jig and then learned to just use my fingers what a world of difference it made both in speed and quality of work and I can make a bandset in the middle of the woods with no tools but my pocket knife, Yep I know exactly what I am missing. Not to mention that with my fingers I don't put too much prestretch in and my bands last longer as well. 

I tie flies as well and use a vise.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

August West said:


> AhnkoChee said:
> 
> 
> > I used to tie flies just using my fingers but when I got a fly tying vise what a world of difference it made both in speed and quality of work. I found the same using a jig for the pouch. You don't know what you're missing.
> ...


You used a jig first then learned to tie with your fingers??? That's bass akwards from the way I did it. Tied with fingers for 40+ year before using a jig, jig much more consistent, more control, and MUCH quicker especially when you're tying several at one sitting. In the woods it's a no brainer- use your fingers, work with what you have. I have NEVER put too much prestretch on my bands MUCH easier to control stretch using a jig, fingers get tired, fingers can slip, clamps don't. :thumbsup: Why do you use a vise to tie flies?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you can show me how to hold a no 16 hook with my fingers and tie a fly I will quit using a vise, kiss your butt and let you video tape it.  

Different strokes brother, I can feel with my fingers and know precisely how much pressure and prestretch I am using, my fingers do not abrade the rubber and most of all I already own them so no money or time needs to be spent. As far as my fingers getting tired I have never tied up more than 3 bandsets or so at a time so never had a problem.

Yes, jig first. I started out making bands by watching youtube videos that said I needed a jig so I built a jig then found out later that I did not. I have been shooting slingshots for over 30 yrs, but only in the last couple of years have I started making my own gear. I shot box store slingshots with storebought tubes and yes it was earth shattering the first time I saw what a homemade slingshot with homemade flats was capable of.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

much better than the one i made.












but it works


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

August West said:


> If you can show me how to hold a no 16 hook with my fingers and tie a fly I will quit using a vise, kiss your butt and let you video tape it.
> 
> Different strokes brother, I can feel with my fingers and know precisely how much pressure and prestretch I am using, my fingers do not abrade the rubber and most of all I already own them so no money or time needs to be spent. As far as my fingers getting tired I have never tied up more than 3 bandsets or so at a time so never had a problem.
> 
> Yes, jig first. I started out making bands by watching youtube videos that said I needed a jig so I built a jig then found out later that I did not. I have been shooting slingshots for over 30 yrs, but only in the last couple of years have I started making my own gear. I shot box store slingshots with storebought tubes and yes it was earth shattering the first time I saw what a homemade slingshot with homemade flats was capable of.


You want me to video tape myself kissing my butt? You're either a very sick individual or you're just rude and obnoxious.

Yes a fly as small as #16 (I've tied #20) can be tied with bare fingers without a vice BUT why do it if you can do it better more consistently, and faster using a vice? Do you understand my point? The right tools for the right job makes things easier that's why tools are invented.

MUCH easier to get a consistent prestretch on a flatband using a jig like mine and absolutely no abrasions to rubber due to the padded jaws of the clamps used on my jig. Having an extra hand always a plus when using a jig or a vice. I started tying flatbands made from red rubber tire tubes back in the mid 60s, did just fine for over 40 years but using a jig is just more efficient and consistent period.

Instead of trying to hijack a thread to toot your own horn and "superior" method that no one else here seems to agree with or care about why don't you start your own thread promoting your "superior" methods, otherwise you just come across as a troll crying for attention. :screwy:


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

primitive power slingshot said:


> much better than the one i made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, main thing it works! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Popcorn said:


> Your jig is good. Here's my Montana style pouch tying jig. Works well, too.
> 
> I notice you are in Hawaii. Montana style jig works well in Hawaii, too--Just take off the socks!


Hey I like it sweet and simple design. Hawaiian style with bare feet should work just as good. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Whatever man, I was trying to be funny and obviously failed. Not trying to hijack anything just trying to discuss different ways of doing things and the merits of each.

No problem, I did not mean to offend, enjoy your threads I will not post in them anymore.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

That escalated quickly :question:


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry guy's, I was rearranging pictures into a slingshot album at my picture hosting site, and did not realize they had disappeared here, my apologies.

Here they are reposted:



















I LOVE the ignore feature of this forum for filtering the the negativity & hate of some posters. :thumbsup:


----------

